# Skeeter Pee slow at fermenting



## longhaul (Feb 20, 2016)

I started my skeeter pee on 2/11 SG was at 1.070 then after 5 days it was at 1.050 then added rest of ingredients 0n 2/16 now on 2/20 SG is only at 1.040. I will say the temp has not always been over 70 degrees. is this normal or should I find some way to keep the temp closer to mid 70's


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 20, 2016)

longhaul said:


> I started my skeeter pee on 2/11 SG was at 1.070 then after 5 days it was at 1.050 then added rest of ingredients 0n 2/16 now on 2/20 SG is only at 1.040. I will say the temp has not always been over 70 degrees. is this normal or should I find some way to keep the temp closer to mid 70's



Yes mid 70's and it'll move right along. Lower temps slow it all down.


----------



## longhaul (Feb 21, 2016)

thank you Tnuscan, I figured thats what I needed to do. I'm reallt hoping this stuff turns out cause we have a pool and lots of people come over so we need a good thirst quencher for everyone


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 21, 2016)

longhaul said:


> thank you Tnuscan, I figured thats what I needed to do. I'm reallt hoping this stuff turns out cause we have a pool and lots of people come over so we need a good thirst quencher for everyone



Throw ice in it and have a blast. No one forgets the skeeter pee.lol


----------



## Arne (Feb 22, 2016)

Quick warning. Keep your eye on the folks drinking the s.p. It doesn't have much for alcohol taste and with the low s.g. doesn't give the alcohol burn. If you have it sweetened up, some folks kinda get the opinion it is just lemonade. Starting at 1.070 you can wind up with 10% abv. or so. Great stuff but you kinda have to keep an eye on what is going on. Or not, Have fun with it, Arne.


----------



## longhaul (Feb 22, 2016)

thanks Arne, I read lots of posts and that is the one thing they say is be careful cause you dont realize the punch that it has


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 22, 2016)

I agree too much of that and you'll be prayin' please stop the spinning, Just please stop the spinning..


----------



## Arne (Feb 23, 2016)

Keep stirring it til it gets down to 1.020 or so. It likes to have some o2 in it to help it along. Arne.


----------



## longhaul (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks Arne and Tnuscan, My first attempt was a kit wine and it seems to be doing great. now the kit wine called for the fermenter to be sealed and airlocked. I also sealed and airlocked the SP until this morning I stirred it up and just covered it with a towel like the SP direction say


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tnuscan said:


> I agree too much of that and you'll be prayin' please stop the spinning, Just please stop the spinning..


 

Yep, first time my neighbor had Pee, he asked the next morning which one of the neighbors made the street spin and how do you make it stop....Needless to say, he's been hooked on the Pee ever since.


----------

